# PA Tractor Dealer



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone on here know anything about Herr & Leaman in New Providence PA?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Good reputation, they have been around a long time. As long as I can remember, though I am only 37. About 35 minutes from me. Never list their prices in their ad,on the higher end of the price, but they usually have pretty nice stuff.

I always think of Herr when I drive by the lot. He lost his wife to cancer in his 50s then a few years later lost his only son (and I think only child) in a freak kayaking accident. Makes me sad even years later...


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I believe they are trust worthy .Been in business for a long time I have heard when people bought things from them they always made good for problems during there warranty. I bought a tractor from them 25 years ago . I have not delt with them recently .I have heard both good and bad about them , just like any other tractor dealer


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks again for the PA guy's feedback on Herr & Leaman. I pulled the trigger about a month ago on this 2955. It finally arrived in cold and windy SC this morning. After ten years of playing musical implements and not having a back up I look forward to this season. This tractor here will probably be for the mower.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice looking tractor. I bet you can't wait to use her.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the new Troy! Looks great!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's great Troy! I hope it will give you great service. They handle very well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice. Hope it does well for you. We're partial to the 2955s here.

Shelia


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks good, enjoy.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like a twin to my 2955. Congrats.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Looks like a twin to my 2955. Congrats.


When Jeff saw the picture he ask me if it was ours; the wall looks similar to where ours is usually parked. He also said it probably looks better than ours 

Shelia


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks nice Troy ! When I bought a used tractor like that we always got it out in the field and road and worked it hard and checked every function on the tractor as soon as asap. If you find a problem the first couple of days vs months the used dealers are more likely to correct it


----------

